# cola



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

What is the word for "Cola" products (coca-cola, pepsi) in Finnish?

I want to say the right word when I order food at McDonald's.

"Koka-kola" (??)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

There are no "official" Finnish words.  We use the original names but the pronunciation is often somewhat different from the original. "Koka-kola" is fine.  In informal Finnish many people say "Kokis".  If you order a diet Coke, you can say "kevyt cola" if you like, or "Light Cola".


----------



## Gavril

Just to add to what GOM said, *kolajuoma *seems to be the brand-neutral word for "cola drink" in Finnish. So you can say, *Saisinko kolajuoman? *if you don't know which brand of soft drink is sold at the restaurant where you're eating.


----------



## sakvaka

Well, normally _kokis_ is used (imprecisely) for other brands, as well. In informal contexts, it has become a generizised trademark. 

However, I know chain stores like Lidl advertise their cola drinks under the name "kolajuoma". The word is all right when eg. legal reasons prevent the use of any specific trademark, but it definitely sounds too formal in everyday contexts. If you're visiting someone and ask for some cola, you wouldn't say _Saisinko kolajuomaa / kolajuoman?_ but _Saisinko kokista / kokiksen?_, even if the drink in question wasn't manufactured by The Coca-Cola Company.

In restaurants, the waiter will usually correct if you use the wrong brand - that happens to me all the time.

_- Saisinko kokista?
- Kokista meillä ei ole, mutta kelpaako Pepsi? _jne.

- _Lasi Fantaa, kiitos.
- Siis Jaffaa._

_Kevytkokis_ is also an existing word.


----------



## Määränpää

sakvaka said:


> If you're visiting someone and ask for some cola, you wouldn't say _Saisinko kolajuomaa / kolajuoman?_ but _Saisinko kokista / kokiksen?_, even if the drink in question wasn't manufactured by The Coca-Cola Company.


 If I was knowingly asking for some cheap knockoff drink, I would call it_ kola_, not _kokis_ (the one true Coke ).


----------

